# Job Application Asks for Origin



## BettyBell

I'm filling out a job application and there's a line for "origin." They already ask for place of birth (New York, NY) , nationality (USA), but do they mean origin to be where I came from (USA), my "race" (Asian), or my ethnicity (Japanese)? Thanks!


----------



## DXB-NY

I would simply give them nationality again. Just me. lol


----------



## Elphaba

Agreed - just state nationality & leave it at that. Sadly, it is all prefectly legal to ask such questions in the UAE.

-


----------



## klaus3974

Elphaba said:


> Agreed - just state nationality & leave it at that. Sadly, it is all prefectly legal to ask such questions in the UAE.
> 
> -


Origin? H U M A N


----------



## Ogri750

Origin - "well, once upon a time, there was a mummyand a daddy who had a very special cuddle ......................................."


----------



## DXB-NY

i think Origin might be in reference to race or skin color. I cant possibly think of anything else. but Alas Nationality will help keep things neutral, cos the treatment of a black American might differ as opposed to Hispanic American. Heck who knows.


----------



## Lee1971

BettyBell said:


> I'm filling out a job application and there's a line for "origin." They already ask for place of birth (New York, NY) , nationality (USA), but do they mean origin to be where I came from (USA), my "race" (Asian), or my ethnicity (Japanese)? Thanks!


Place of birth and nationality would be right, origin I would suggest is where your father was born, which in your case I am guessing is either US or Japan? The UK equivalent of origin would be domicile, which can change throughout your lifetime potentially, but you inherit it from your father, so is initially domicile of origin. You can have dual nationality but only one domicile/origin!!

You confused or what lol?


----------



## jander13

sperm maybe!


----------



## Lee1971

jander13 said:


> sperm maybe!


Just b0ll0cks

we're both right though, as I did say you inherit it from your father!!


----------

